# HTML in E-Mails



## statler_rgbg (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne eine saubere, klare E-Mail Signatur erstellen. Aber das altbekannte Problem: In Outlook werden die Links blau und unterstrichen dargestellt.
Wenn ich einen Newsletter über mailchimp verschicke, dann wird das ganze aber sauber dargestellt.
Ergo: es gibt eine Lösung!
Angaben wie text-decoration: none, etc bringt keinen Erfolg. Ich will diese blöden Links einfach nur in einer belieben Farbe UND ohne Unterstrich.

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Im Quelltext der Mailchim Mail beim Entwurf steht nichts - das wird erst nachträglich eingefügt und ich komme nicht an den endgültigen Quelltext ...


----------



## sheel (5. Mai 2017)

Hi

direkte Antwort weiß ich keine...

aber a) Wie wärs, einen anderen (besseren?) Mailclient zu verwenden, um den finalen Quelltext des Mails auch anschauen zu können?
b) HTML in Mailclients ist generell eher Steinzeitniveau. Das Linkproblem kann man vermutlich ohne Riesenaufwand lösen, aber falls du speziellere Sachen hast solltest du dir besser überlegen, ob es die verschwendete Zeit wirklich wert ist.


----------



## statler_rgbg (5. Mai 2017)

Ja, eigentlich ist es der Aufwand nicht wert, aber aktuell hätte ich Zeit und Lust mich damit zu beschäftigen. Fällt dir sponti ein CLient ein, der das kann? Mir für meinen Mac nicht. Hätte zur Not aber einen Win Rechner zu Hand ...


----------



## sheel (5. Mai 2017)

Thunderbird
Bei einem Mail während dem Anschauen einfach Strg-U drücken.


----------



## statler_rgbg (7. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Tipp Sheel, aber dabei habe ich für 5 Zeilen Text nun 1200 Zeilen Quellcode erhalten, wobei das interessante alles verschlüsselt ist - also auch keine Lösung. Damit werde ich es dann wohl sein lassen - leider


----------



## sheel (7. Mai 2017)

Verschlüsselt? 
Solang du beim Absenden nirgends wenigstens einen Schlüssel hast, kann das nicht sein... evt. meinst du Base64, und das kann man leicht umwandeln. Zeig die Ausgabe evt. einfach mal...


----------



## statler_rgbg (7. Mai 2017)

```
From - Sun May  7 15:10:50 2017
X-Account-Key: account4
X-UIDL: 1MaJjB-1darK10mVp-00WHxa
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
X-Mozilla-Keys:                                                                                
Return-Path: <bounce-mc.us12_50449105.1088021-m-regensburg=gmx.de@mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net>
Received: from mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net ([205.201.133.206]) by mx-ha.gmx.net
(mxgmx117 [212.227.17.5]) with ESMTP (Nemesis) id 1MaJjB-1darK10mVp-00WHxa
for <m-regensburg@gmx.de>; Sun, 07 May 2017 15:10:00 +0200
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha1; c=relaxed/relaxed; s=k1; d=mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net;
h=From:Reply-To:To:Date:Message-ID:List-ID:List-Unsubscribe:Sender:Subject:
Content-Type:MIME-Version; i=matthias=3Dpufke.de@mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net;
bh=rSpKfIL54WblAaYwZNjmA+UpUJs=;
b=l+2YzJrFiTV4Fgp7wZzTGO2P2h9tUq5nbtKe4iu/Vt/sVolkNYsv9BbVoCVRNXWPyaWg8M8+aSB+
   9g4ON/bzq94/uToRQETHLsexh4uOx1XgkNUzYfyCPO8TR7R06xLDVPe3vHCVOo//UiqwND3YpQ1n
   Je2Lp5U9cTqBY7PuORQ=
Received: from (127.0.0.1) by mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net id h1seag2akec6 for <m-regensburg@gmx.de>; Sun, 7 May 2017 13:09:59 +0000 (envelope-from <bounce-mc.us12_50449105.1088021-m-regensburg=gmx.de@mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net>)
From: =?utf-8?Q?Tele=2DCrew=20OHG?= <matthias@pufke.de>
Reply-To:  <us12-bb0c44ad90-c42ba45e45@inbound.mailchimp.com>
To: <m-regensburg@gmx.de>
Date: Sun, 7 May 2017 13:09:59 +0000
Message-ID: <719df530611c1ae9b28700b74..20170507130953.bb0dbbd793.e812661d@mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net>
X-Mailer: MailChimp Mailer - **CIDbb0dbbd793**
X-Campaign: mailchimp719df530611c1ae9b28700b74.bb0dbbd793
X-campaignid: mailchimp719df530611c1ae9b28700b74.bb0dbbd793
X-Report-Abuse: Please report abuse for this campaign here: http://www.mailchimp.com/abuse/abuse.phtml?u=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=bb0dbbd793&e=
X-MC-User: 719df530611c1ae9b28700b74
Feedback-ID: 50449105:50449105.1088021:us12:mc
List-ID: 719df530611c1ae9b28700b74mc list <719df530611c1ae9b28700b74.67829.list-id.mcsv.net>
X-Accounttype: ff
List-Unsubscribe: <http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?u=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=d93dd016f4&e=&c=bb0dbbd793>, <mailto:unsubscribe-mc.us12_719df530611c1ae9b28700b74.bb0dbbd793-@mailin1.us2.mcsv.net?subject=unsubscribe>
List-Unsubscribe-Post: List-Unsubscribe=One-Click
Sender: "Tele-Crew OHG" <matthias=pufke.de@mail206.atl21.rsgsv.net>
x-istest: yes
Subject: =?utf-8?Q?=5BTest=5D=20test?=
x-mcda: TRUE
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="_----------=_MCPart_1263672852"
MIME-Version: 1.0
Envelope-To: <m-regensburg@gmx.de>
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam); Detail=V3;
X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)
X-UI-Filterresults: notjunk:1;V01:K0:yueBX3xWo0o=:+cy0my5O1dbKJoYP2k7bNUX6z6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This is a multi-part message in MIME format

--_----------=_MCPart_1263672852
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8"; format="fixed"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

** It's time to design your email.
------------------------------------------------------------

=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
** aa@bb.de (mailto:aa@bb.de)


This email was sent to m-regensburg@gmx.de (mailto:m-regensburg@gmx.de)
why did I get this? (http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/about?u=3D719df=
530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D&c=3Dbb0dbbd793)     unsu=
bscribe from this list (http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?=
u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D&c=3Dbb0dbbd793)=
     update subscription preferences (http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.co=
m/profile?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D)
Tele-Crew OHG . Gartenstr. 1a . Bad Abbach 93077 . Germany

Email Marketing Powered by MailChimp
http://www.mailchimp.com/monkey-rewards/?utm_source=3Dfreemium_newsletter&=
utm_medium=3Demail&utm_campaign=3Dmonkey_rewards&aid=3D719df530611c1ae9b28=
700b74&afl=3D1
--_----------=_MCPart_1263672852
Content-Type: text/html; charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

<!doctype html>
<html xmlns=3D"http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:v=3D"urn:schemas-micros=
oft-com:vml" xmlns:o=3D"urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office">
=09<head>
=09=09<!-- NAME: SIMPLE TEXT -->
=09=09<!--[if gte mso 15]>
        <xml>
            <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
            <o:AllowPNG/>
            <o:PixelsPerInch>96</o:PixelsPerInch>
            </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
        </xml>
        <![endif]-->
=09=09<meta charset=3D"UTF-8">
        <meta http-equiv=3D"X-UA-Compatible" content=3D"IE=3Dedge">
        <meta name=3D"viewport" content=3D"width=3Ddevice-width=2C initial=
-scale=3D1">
=09=09<title>test</title>

    <style type=3D"text/css">
=09=09p{
=09=09=09margin:10px 0;
=09=09=09padding:0;
=09=09}
=09=09table{
=09=09=09border-collapse:collapse;
=09=09}
=09=09h1=2Ch2=2Ch3=2Ch4=2Ch5=2Ch6{
=09=09=09display:block;
=09=09=09margin:0;
=09=09=09padding:0;
=09=09}
=09=09img=2Ca img{
=09=09=09border:0;
=09=09=09height:auto;
=09=09=09outline:none;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none;
=09=09}
=09=09body=2C#bodyTable=2C#bodyCell{
=09=09=09height:100%;
=09=09=09margin:0;
=09=09=09padding:0;
=09=09=09width:100%;
=09=09}
=09=09#outlook a{
=09=09=09padding:0;
=09=09}
=09=09img{
=09=09=09-ms-interpolation-mode:bicubic;
=09=09}
=09=09table{
=09=09=09mso-table-lspace:0pt;
=09=09=09mso-table-rspace:0pt;
=09=09}
=09=09.ReadMsgBody{
=09=09=09width:100%;
=09=09}
=09=09.ExternalClass{
=09=09=09width:100%;
=09=09}
=09=09p=2Ca=2Cli=2Ctd=2Cblockquote{
=09=09=09mso-line-height-rule:exactly;
=09=09}
=09=09a[href^=3Dtel]=2Ca[href^=3Dsms]{
=09=09=09color:inherit;
=09=09=09cursor:default;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none;
=09=09}
=09=09p=2Ca=2Cli=2Ctd=2Cbody=2Ctable=2Cblockquote{
=09=09=09-ms-text-size-adjust:100%;
=09=09=09-webkit-text-size-adjust:100%;
=09=09}
=09=09.ExternalClass=2C.ExternalClass p=2C.ExternalClass td=2C.ExternalCla=
ss div=2C.ExternalClass span=2C.ExternalClass font{
=09=09=09line-height:100%;
=09=09}
=09=09a[x-apple-data-detectors]{
=09=09=09color:inherit !important;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none !important;
=09=09=09font-size:inherit !important;
=09=09=09font-family:inherit !important;
=09=09=09font-weight:inherit !important;
=09=09=09line-height:inherit !important;
=09=09}
=09=09#bodyCell{
=09=09=09padding:10px;
=09=09}
=09=09.templateContainer{
=09=09=09max-width:600px !important;
=09=09}
=09=09a.mcnButton{
=09=09=09display:block;
=09=09}
=09=09.mcnImage{
=09=09=09vertical-align:bottom;
=09=09}
=09=09.mcnTextContent{
=09=09=09word-break:break-word;
=09=09}
=09=09.mcnTextContent img{
=09=09=09height:auto !important;
=09=09}
=09=09.mcnDividerBlock{
=09=09=09table-layout:fixed !important;
=09=09}
=09=09body=2C#bodyTable{
=09=09=09background-color:#FFFFFF;
=09=09=09background-image:none;
=09=09=09background-repeat:no-repeat;
=09=09=09background-position:center;
=09=09=09background-size:cover;
=09=09}
=09=09#bodyCell{
=09=09=09border-top:0;
=09=09}
=09=09.templateContainer{
=09=09=09border:0;
=09=09}
=09=09h1{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:26px;
=09=09=09font-style:normal;
=09=09=09font-weight:bold;
=09=09=09line-height:125%;
=09=09=09letter-spacing:normal;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09h2{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:22px;
=09=09=09font-style:normal;
=09=09=09font-weight:bold;
=09=09=09line-height:125%;
=09=09=09letter-spacing:normal;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09h3{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:20px;
=09=09=09font-style:normal;
=09=09=09font-weight:bold;
=09=09=09line-height:125%;
=09=09=09letter-spacing:normal;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09h4{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:18px;
=09=09=09font-style:normal;
=09=09=09font-weight:bold;
=09=09=09line-height:125%;
=09=09=09letter-spacing:normal;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateHeader{
=09=09=09border-top:0;
=09=09=09border-bottom:0;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateHeader .mcnTextContent=2C#templateHeader .mcnTextContent p{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:16px;
=09=09=09line-height:150%;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateHeader .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateHeader .mcnTextContent=
p a{
=09=09=09color:#2BAADF;
=09=09=09font-weight:normal;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateBody{
=09=09=09border-top:0;
=09=09=09border-bottom:0;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateBody .mcnTextContent=2C#templateBody .mcnTextContent p{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:Helvetica;
=09=09=09font-size:16px;
=09=09=09line-height:150%;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateBody .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateBody .mcnTextContent p a{
=09=09=09color:#2BAADF;
=09=09=09font-weight:normal;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateFooter{
=09=09=09border-top:0;
=09=09=09border-bottom:0;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateFooter .mcnTextContent=2C#templateFooter .mcnTextContent p{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-family:'Trebuchet MS'=2C 'Lucida Grande'=2C 'Lucida Sans Uni=
code'=2C 'Lucida Sans'=2C Tahoma=2C sans-serif;
=09=09=09font-size:14px;
=09=09=09line-height:150%;
=09=09=09text-align:left;
=09=09}
=09=09#templateFooter .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateFooter .mcnTextContent=
p a{
=09=09=09color:#202020;
=09=09=09font-weight:normal;
=09=09=09text-decoration:none;
=09=09}
=09@media only screen and (min-width:768px){
=09=09.templateContainer{
=09=09=09width:600px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09body=2Ctable=2Ctd=2Cp=2Ca=2Cli=2Cblockquote{
=09=09=09-webkit-text-size-adjust:none !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09body{
=09=09=09width:100% !important;
=09=09=09min-width:100% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09#bodyCell{
=09=09=09padding-top:10px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImage{
=09=09=09width:100% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnCartContainer=2C.mcnCaptionTopContent=2C.mcnRecContentContainer=
=2C.mcnCaptionBottomContent=2C.mcnTextContentContainer=2C.mcnBoxedTextCont=
entContainer=2C.mcnImageGroupContentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionLeftTextContent=
Container=2C.mcnCaptionRightTextContentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionLeftImageCon=
tentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionRightImageContentContainer=2C.mcnImageCardLeftT=
extContentContainer=2C.mcnImageCardRightTextContentContainer{
=09=09=09max-width:100% !important;
=09=09=09width:100% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer{
=09=09=09min-width:100% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageGroupContent{
=09=09=09padding:9px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnCaptionLeftContentOuter .mcnTextContent=2C.mcnCaptionRightConten=
tOuter .mcnTextContent{
=09=09=09padding-top:9px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageCardTopImageContent=2C.mcnCaptionBlockInner .mcnCaptionTopC=
ontent:last-child .mcnTextContent{
=09=09=09padding-top:18px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageCardBottomImageContent{
=09=09=09padding-bottom:9px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageGroupBlockInner{
=09=09=09padding-top:0 !important;
=09=09=09padding-bottom:0 !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageGroupBlockOuter{
=09=09=09padding-top:9px !important;
=09=09=09padding-bottom:9px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnTextContent=2C.mcnBoxedTextContentColumn{
=09=09=09padding-right:18px !important;
=09=09=09padding-left:18px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcnImageCardLeftImageContent=2C.mcnImageCardRightImageContent{
=09=09=09padding-right:18px !important;
=09=09=09padding-bottom:0 !important;
=09=09=09padding-left:18px !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09.mcpreview-image-uploader{
=09=09=09display:none !important;
=09=09=09width:100% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09h1{
=09=09=09font-size:22px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:125% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09h2{
=09=09=09font-size:20px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:125% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09h3{
=09=09=09font-size:18px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:125% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09h4{
=09=09=09font-size:16px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:150% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09table.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd.mcnBoxedTe=
xtContentContainer td.mcnTextContent p{
=09=09=09font-size:14px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:150% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09td#templateHeader td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateHeader td.mcnTextCo=
ntent p{
=09=09=09font-size:16px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:150% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09td#templateBody td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateBody td.mcnTextConten=
t p{
=09=09=09font-size:16px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:150% !important;
=09=09}

}=09@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
=09=09td#templateFooter td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateFooter td.mcnTextCo=
ntent p{
=09=09=09font-size:14px !important;
=09=09=09line-height:150% !important;
=09=09}

}</style></head>
    <body style=3D"background:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;height:=
100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-=
text-size-adjust: 100%;background-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;ba=
ckground-repeat: no-repeat;background-position: center;background-size: co=
ver;">
        <center>
            <table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspa=
cing=3D"0" height=3D"100%" width=3D"100%" id=3D"bodyTable" style=3D"backgr=
ound:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;border-collapse: collapse;mso-tab=
le-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-te=
xt-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;backgro=
und-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;background-repeat: no-repeat;bac=
kground-position: center;background-size: cover;">
                <tr>
                    <td align=3D"left" valign=3D"top" id=3D"bodyCell" styl=
e=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text=
-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 10px;width: 100%;border=
-top: 0;">
                        <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE // -->
=09=09=09=09=09=09<!--[if gte mso 9]>
=09=09=09=09=09=09<table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" c=
ellpadding=3D"0" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
=09=09=09=09=09=09<tr>
=09=09=09=09=09=09<td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=
=3D"width:600px;">
=09=09=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
                        <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=
=3D"0" width=3D"100%" class=3D"templateContainer" style=3D"border-collapse=
: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjus=
t: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border: 0;max-width: 600px !importa=
nt;">
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateHeader" s=
tyle=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-t=
ext-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table border=3D"0"=
cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" width=3D"100%" class=3D"mcnTextBlock"=
style=3D"min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;=
mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust:=
100%;">
    <tbody class=3D"mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td valign=3D"top" class=3D"mcnTextBlockInner" style=3D"paddin=
g-top: 9px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webki=
t-text-size-adjust: 100%;">
              =09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09<table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpaddi=
ng=3D"0" width=3D"100%" style=3D"width:100%;">
=09=09=09=09<tr>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
=09=09=09
=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09<td valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
                <table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cells=
pacing=3D"0" style=3D"max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-collapse: col=
lapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 10=
0%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" width=3D"100%" class=3D"mcnTextContent=
Container">
                    <tbody><tr>

                        <td valign=3D"top" class=3D"mcnTextContent" style=
=3D"padding-top: 0;padding-right: 18px;padding-bottom: 9px;padding-left: 1=
8px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-=
size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;color: #202020;font-family: Helve=
tica;font-size: 16px;line-height: 150%;text-align: left;">

                            <h1 style=3D"display: block;margin: 0;padding:=
0;color: #202020;font-family: Helvetica;font-size: 26px;font-style: norma=
l;font-weight: bold;line-height: 125%;letter-spacing: normal;text-align: l=
eft;">It's time to design your email.</h1>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09</td>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->

=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09</tr>
=09=09=09=09</table>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateBody" sty=
le=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-tex=
t-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateFooter" s=
tyle=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-t=
ext-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table class=3D"mcn=
TextBlock" style=3D"min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-ls=
pace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-si=
ze-adjust: 100%;" width=3D"100%" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" borde=
r=3D"0">
    <tbody class=3D"mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td class=3D"mcnTextBlockInner" style=3D"padding-top: 9px;mso-=
line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adj=
ust: 100%;" valign=3D"top">
              =09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09<table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpaddi=
ng=3D"0" width=3D"100%" style=3D"width:100%;">
=09=09=09=09<tr>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
=09=09=09
=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09<td valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
                <table style=3D"max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-col=
lapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-=
adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" class=3D"mcnTextContentConta=
iner" width=3D"100%" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" border=3D"0" alig=
n=3D"left">
                    <tbody><tr>

                        <td class=3D"mcnTextContent" style=3D"padding: 0px=
18px 9px;color: #000000;font-family: &quot;Trebuchet MS&quot;=2C&quot;Luc=
ida Grande&quot;=2C&quot;Lucida Sans Unicode&quot;=2C&quot;Lucida Sans&quo=
t;=2CTahoma=2Csans-serif;font-size: 14px;font-style: normal;font-weight: n=
ormal;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-tex=
t-size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;line-height: 150%;text-align: l=
eft;" valign=3D"top">

                            <a href=3D"mailto:aa@bb.de" target=3D"_blank"=
style=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit=
-text-size-adjust: 100%;color: #202020;font-weight: normal;text-decoration=
: none;"><span style=3D"color:#B22222">aa@bb.de</span></a><br>
&nbsp;
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09</td>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->

=09=09=09=09<!--[if mso]>
=09=09=09=09</tr>
=09=09=09=09</table>
=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                        </table>
=09=09=09=09=09=09<!--[if gte mso 9]>
=09=09=09=09=09=09</td>
=09=09=09=09=09=09</tr>
=09=09=09=09=09=09</table>
=09=09=09=09=09=09<![endif]-->
                        <!-- // END TEMPLATE -->
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </center>
                <center>
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" wi=
dth=3D"100%" id=3D"canspamBarWrapper" style=3D"background-color:#FFFFFF; b=
order-top:1px solid #E5E5E5;">
                    <tr>
                        <td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" style=3D"paddi=
ng-top:20px; padding-bottom:20px;">
                            <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspac=
ing=3D"0" id=3D"canspamBar">
                                <tr>
                                    <td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" st=
yle=3D"color:#606060; font-family:Helvetica=2C Arial=2C sans-serif; font-s=
ize:11px; line-height:150%; padding-right:20px; padding-bottom:5px; paddin=
g-left:20px; text-align:center;">
                                        This email was sent to <a href=3D"=
mailto:m-regensburg@gmx.de" target=3D"_blank" style=3D"color:#404040 !importa=
nt;">m-regensburg@gmx.de</a>
                                        <br />
                                        <a href=3D"http://tele-crew.us12.l=
ist-manage.com/about?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D=
&c=3Dbb0dbbd793" target=3D"_blank" style=3D"color:#404040 !important;=
"><em>why did I get this?</em></a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=3D"http:=
//tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74=
&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D&c=3Dbb0dbbd793" style=3D"color:#404040 !impo=
rtant;">unsubscribe from this list</a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=3D"h=
ttp://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/profile?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74=
&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D" style=3D"color:#404040 !important;">update=
subscription preferences</a>
                                        <br />
                                        Tele-Crew OHG &middot; Gartenstr.=
1a &middot; Bad Abbach 93077 &middot; Germany
                                        <br />
                                        <br />
                                        <a href=3D"http://www.mailchimp.co=
m/monkey-rewards/?utm_source=3Dfreemium_newsletter&utm_medium=3Demail&utm_=
campaign=3Dmonkey_rewards&aid=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&afl=3D1"><img sr=
c=3D"https://cdn-images.mailchimp.com/monkey_rewards/MC_MonkeyReward_15.pn=
g" border=3D"0" alt=3D"Email Marketing Powered by MailChimp" title=3D"Mail=
Chimp Email Marketing" width=3D"139" height=3D"54"></a>
                                    </td>
                                </tr>
                            </table>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </table>
                <style type=3D"text/css">
                    @media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
                        table#canspamBar td{font-size:14px !important;}
                        table#canspamBar td a{display:block !important; ma=
rgin-top:10px !important;}
                    }
                </style>
            </center></body>
</html>
--_----------=_MCPart_1263672852--
```
Hier:


----------



## sheel (7. Mai 2017)

Also, ab <!doctype html> und weiter runter ist ganz normales HTML (und CSS). Keine Verschlüsselung, kein Base64, gar nichts.

Das über der Stelle gehört nicht zum eigentlichen Inhalt.
Die =09 sind Tabs/Einrückungen, die jeder vernünftige Texteditor wegersetzen kann.


```
<!doctype html>
<html xmlns=3D"http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:v=3D"urn:schemas-micros=
oft-com:vml" xmlns:o=3D"urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office">
	<head>
		<!-- NAME: SIMPLE TEXT -->
		<!--[if gte mso 15]>
        <xml>
            <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
            <o:AllowPNG/>
            <o:PixelsPerInch>96</o:PixelsPerInch>
            </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
        </xml>
        <![endif]-->
		<meta charset=3D"UTF-8">
        <meta http-equiv=3D"X-UA-Compatible" content=3D"IE=3Dedge">
        <meta name=3D"viewport" content=3D"width=3Ddevice-width=2C initial=
-scale=3D1">
		<title>test</title>
 
    <style type=3D"text/css">
		p{
			margin:10px 0;
			padding:0;
		}
		table{
			border-collapse:collapse;
		}
		h1=2Ch2=2Ch3=2Ch4=2Ch5=2Ch6{
			display:block;
			margin:0;
			padding:0;
		}
		img=2Ca img{
			border:0;
			height:auto;
			outline:none;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		body=2C#bodyTable=2C#bodyCell{
			height:100%;
			margin:0;
			padding:0;
			width:100%;
		}
		#outlook a{
			padding:0;
		}
		img{
			-ms-interpolation-mode:bicubic;
		}
		table{
			mso-table-lspace:0pt;
			mso-table-rspace:0pt;
		}
		.ReadMsgBody{
			width:100%;
		}
		.ExternalClass{
			width:100%;
		}
		p=2Ca=2Cli=2Ctd=2Cblockquote{
			mso-line-height-rule:exactly;
		}
		a[href^=3Dtel]=2Ca[href^=3Dsms]{
			color:inherit;
			cursor:default;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		p=2Ca=2Cli=2Ctd=2Cbody=2Ctable=2Cblockquote{
			-ms-text-size-adjust:100%;
			-webkit-text-size-adjust:100%;
		}
		.ExternalClass=2C.ExternalClass p=2C.ExternalClass td=2C.ExternalCla=
ss div=2C.ExternalClass span=2C.ExternalClass font{
			line-height:100%;
		}
		a[x-apple-data-detectors]{
			color:inherit !important;
			text-decoration:none !important;
			font-size:inherit !important;
			font-family:inherit !important;
			font-weight:inherit !important;
			line-height:inherit !important;
		}
		#bodyCell{
			padding:10px;
		}
		.templateContainer{
			max-width:600px !important;
		}
		a.mcnButton{
			display:block;
		}
		.mcnImage{
			vertical-align:bottom;
		}
		.mcnTextContent{
			word-break:break-word;
		}
		.mcnTextContent img{
			height:auto !important;
		}
		.mcnDividerBlock{
			table-layout:fixed !important;
		}
		body=2C#bodyTable{
			background-color:#FFFFFF;
			background-image:none;
			background-repeat:no-repeat;
			background-position:center;
			background-size:cover;
		}
		#bodyCell{
			border-top:0;
		}
		.templateContainer{
			border:0;
		}
		h1{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:26px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h2{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:22px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h3{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:20px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h4{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:18px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateHeader{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateHeader .mcnTextContent=2C#templateHeader .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:16px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateHeader .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateHeader .mcnTextContent=
p a{
			color:#2BAADF;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		#templateBody{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateBody .mcnTextContent=2C#templateBody .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:16px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateBody .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateBody .mcnTextContent p a{
			color:#2BAADF;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		#templateFooter{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateFooter .mcnTextContent=2C#templateFooter .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:'Trebuchet MS'=2C 'Lucida Grande'=2C 'Lucida Sans Uni=
code'=2C 'Lucida Sans'=2C Tahoma=2C sans-serif;
			font-size:14px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateFooter .mcnTextContent a=2C#templateFooter .mcnTextContent=
p a{
			color:#202020;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
	@media only screen and (min-width:768px){
		.templateContainer{
			width:600px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		body=2Ctable=2Ctd=2Cp=2Ca=2Cli=2Cblockquote{
			-webkit-text-size-adjust:none !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		body{
			width:100% !important;
			min-width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		#bodyCell{
			padding-top:10px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImage{
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnCartContainer=2C.mcnCaptionTopContent=2C.mcnRecContentContainer=
=2C.mcnCaptionBottomContent=2C.mcnTextContentContainer=2C.mcnBoxedTextCont=
entContainer=2C.mcnImageGroupContentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionLeftTextContent=
Container=2C.mcnCaptionRightTextContentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionLeftImageCon=
tentContainer=2C.mcnCaptionRightImageContentContainer=2C.mcnImageCardLeftT=
extContentContainer=2C.mcnImageCardRightTextContentContainer{
			max-width:100% !important;
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer{
			min-width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupContent{
			padding:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnCaptionLeftContentOuter .mcnTextContent=2C.mcnCaptionRightConten=
tOuter .mcnTextContent{
			padding-top:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardTopImageContent=2C.mcnCaptionBlockInner .mcnCaptionTopC=
ontent:last-child .mcnTextContent{
			padding-top:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardBottomImageContent{
			padding-bottom:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupBlockInner{
			padding-top:0 !important;
			padding-bottom:0 !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupBlockOuter{
			padding-top:9px !important;
			padding-bottom:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnTextContent=2C.mcnBoxedTextContentColumn{
			padding-right:18px !important;
			padding-left:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardLeftImageContent=2C.mcnImageCardRightImageContent{
			padding-right:18px !important;
			padding-bottom:0 !important;
			padding-left:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcpreview-image-uploader{
			display:none !important;
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h1{
			font-size:22px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h2{
			font-size:20px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h3{
			font-size:18px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h4{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		table.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd.mcnBoxedTe=
xtContentContainer td.mcnTextContent p{
			font-size:14px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateHeader td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateHeader td.mcnTextCo=
ntent p{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateBody td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateBody td.mcnTextConten=
t p{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateFooter td.mcnTextContent=2Ctd#templateFooter td.mcnTextCo=
ntent p{
			font-size:14px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}</style></head>
    <body style=3D"background:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;height:=
100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-=
text-size-adjust: 100%;background-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;ba=
ckground-repeat: no-repeat;background-position: center;background-size: co=
ver;">
        <center>
            <table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspa=
cing=3D"0" height=3D"100%" width=3D"100%" id=3D"bodyTable" style=3D"backgr=
ound:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;border-collapse: collapse;mso-tab=
le-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-te=
xt-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;backgro=
und-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;background-repeat: no-repeat;bac=
kground-position: center;background-size: cover;">
                <tr>
                    <td align=3D"left" valign=3D"top" id=3D"bodyCell" styl=
e=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text=
-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 10px;width: 100%;border=
-top: 0;">
                        <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE // -->
						<!--[if gte mso 9]>
						<table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" c=
ellpadding=3D"0" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
						<tr>
						<td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=
=3D"width:600px;">
						<![endif]-->
                        <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=
=3D"0" width=3D"100%" class=3D"templateContainer" style=3D"border-collapse=
: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjus=
t: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border: 0;max-width: 600px !importa=
nt;">
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateHeader" s=
tyle=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-t=
ext-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table border=3D"0"=
cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" width=3D"100%" class=3D"mcnTextBlock"=
style=3D"min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;=
mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust:=
100%;">
    <tbody class=3D"mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td valign=3D"top" class=3D"mcnTextBlockInner" style=3D"paddin=
g-top: 9px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webki=
t-text-size-adjust: 100%;">
              	<!--[if mso]>
				<table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpaddi=
ng=3D"0" width=3D"100%" style=3D"width:100%;">
				<tr>
				<![endif]-->
			
				<!--[if mso]>
				<td valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
				<![endif]-->
                <table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cells=
pacing=3D"0" style=3D"max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-collapse: col=
lapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 10=
0%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" width=3D"100%" class=3D"mcnTextContent=
Container">
                    <tbody><tr>
 
                        <td valign=3D"top" class=3D"mcnTextContent" style=
=3D"padding-top: 0;padding-right: 18px;padding-bottom: 9px;padding-left: 1=
8px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-=
size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;color: #202020;font-family: Helve=
tica;font-size: 16px;line-height: 150%;text-align: left;">
 
                            <h1 style=3D"display: block;margin: 0;padding:=
0;color: #202020;font-family: Helvetica;font-size: 26px;font-style: norma=
l;font-weight: bold;line-height: 125%;letter-spacing: normal;text-align: l=
eft;">It's time to design your email.</h1>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
				<!--[if mso]>
				</td>
				<![endif]-->
 
				<!--[if mso]>
				</tr>
				</table>
				<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateBody" sty=
le=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-tex=
t-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign=3D"top" id=3D"templateFooter" s=
tyle=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-t=
ext-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table class=3D"mcn=
TextBlock" style=3D"min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-ls=
pace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-si=
ze-adjust: 100%;" width=3D"100%" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" borde=
r=3D"0">
    <tbody class=3D"mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td class=3D"mcnTextBlockInner" style=3D"padding-top: 9px;mso-=
line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adj=
ust: 100%;" valign=3D"top">
              	<!--[if mso]>
				<table align=3D"left" border=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpaddi=
ng=3D"0" width=3D"100%" style=3D"width:100%;">
				<tr>
				<![endif]-->
			
				<!--[if mso]>
				<td valign=3D"top" width=3D"600" style=3D"width:600px;">
				<![endif]-->
                <table style=3D"max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-col=
lapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-=
adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" class=3D"mcnTextContentConta=
iner" width=3D"100%" cellspacing=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" border=3D"0" alig=
n=3D"left">
                    <tbody><tr>
 
                        <td class=3D"mcnTextContent" style=3D"padding: 0px=
18px 9px;color: #000000;font-family: &quot;Trebuchet MS&quot;=2C&quot;Luc=
ida Grande&quot;=2C&quot;Lucida Sans Unicode&quot;=2C&quot;Lucida Sans&quo=
t;=2CTahoma=2Csans-serif;font-size: 14px;font-style: normal;font-weight: n=
ormal;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-tex=
t-size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;line-height: 150%;text-align: l=
eft;" valign=3D"top">
 
                            <a href=3D"mailto:aa@bb.de" target=3D"_blank"=
style=3D"mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit=
-text-size-adjust: 100%;color: #202020;font-weight: normal;text-decoration=
: none;"><span style=3D"color:#B22222">aa@bb.de</span></a><br>
&nbsp;
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
				<!--[if mso]>
				</td>
				<![endif]-->
 
				<!--[if mso]>
				</tr>
				</table>
				<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                        </table>
						<!--[if gte mso 9]>
						</td>
						</tr>
						</table>
						<![endif]-->
                        <!-- // END TEMPLATE -->
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </center>
                <center>
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" wi=
dth=3D"100%" id=3D"canspamBarWrapper" style=3D"background-color:#FFFFFF; b=
order-top:1px solid #E5E5E5;">
                    <tr>
                        <td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" style=3D"paddi=
ng-top:20px; padding-bottom:20px;">
                            <table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspac=
ing=3D"0" id=3D"canspamBar">
                                <tr>
                                    <td align=3D"center" valign=3D"top" st=
yle=3D"color:#606060; font-family:Helvetica=2C Arial=2C sans-serif; font-s=
ize:11px; line-height:150%; padding-right:20px; padding-bottom:5px; paddin=
g-left:20px; text-align:center;">
                                        This email was sent to <a href=3D"=
mailto:m-regensburg@gmx.de" target=3D"_blank" style=3D"color:#404040 !importa=
nt;">m-regensburg@gmx.de</a>
                                        <br />
                                        <a href=3D"http://tele-crew.us12.l=
ist-manage.com/about?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D=
&c=3Dbb0dbbd793" target=3D"_blank" style=3D"color:#404040 !important;=
"><em>why did I get this?</em></a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=3D"http:=
//tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74=
&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D&c=3Dbb0dbbd793" style=3D"color:#404040 !impo=
rtant;">unsubscribe from this list</a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=3D"h=
ttp://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/profile?u=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74=
&id=3Dd93dd016f4&e=3D" style=3D"color:#404040 !important;">update=
subscription preferences</a>
                                        <br />
                                        Tele-Crew OHG &middot; Gartenstr.=
1a &middot; Bad Abbach 93077 &middot; Germany
                                        <br />
                                        <br />
                                        <a href=3D"http://www.mailchimp.co=
m/monkey-rewards/?utm_source=3Dfreemium_newsletter&utm_medium=3Demail&utm_=
campaign=3Dmonkey_rewards&aid=3D719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&afl=3D1"><img sr=
c=3D"https://cdn-images.mailchimp.com/monkey_rewards/MC_MonkeyReward_15.pn=
g" border=3D"0" alt=3D"Email Marketing Powered by MailChimp" title=3D"Mail=
Chimp Email Marketing" width=3D"139" height=3D"54"></a>
                                    </td>
                                </tr>
                            </table>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </table>
                <style type=3D"text/css">
                    @media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
                        table#canspamBar td{font-size:14px !important;}
                        table#canspamBar td a{display:block !important; ma=
rgin-top:10px !important;}
                    }
                </style>
            </center></body>
</html>
```


----------



## statler_rgbg (8. Mai 2017)

Klappt nicht. Sobald ich das in einem HTML Editor öffne oder als HTML Seite anzeige sind die Links wieder blau und unterstrichen. Klappt wohl nur, wenn die Mail direkt von Mailchimp versendet wird


----------



## sheel (8. Mai 2017)

Mailchimp kann auch nicht zaubern...
und ich hab einige =xx-Sequenzen (andere als Tab) übersehen... (inkl. =\n)


```
<!doctype html>
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" xmlns:o="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office">
	<head>
		<!-- NAME: SIMPLE TEXT -->
		<!--[if gte mso 15]>
        <xml>
            <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
            <o:AllowPNG/>
            <o:PixelsPerInch>96</o:PixelsPerInch>
            </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
        </xml>
        <![endif]-->
		<meta charset="UTF-8">
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
		<title>test</title>
 
    <style type="text/css">
		p{
			margin:10px 0;
			padding:0;
		}
		table{
			border-collapse:collapse;
		}
		h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6{
			display:block;
			margin:0;
			padding:0;
		}
		img,a img{
			border:0;
			height:auto;
			outline:none;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		body,#bodyTable,#bodyCell{
			height:100%;
			margin:0;
			padding:0;
			width:100%;
		}
		#outlook a{
			padding:0;
		}
		img{
			-ms-interpolation-mode:bicubic;
		}
		table{
			mso-table-lspace:0pt;
			mso-table-rspace:0pt;
		}
		.ReadMsgBody{
			width:100%;
		}
		.ExternalClass{
			width:100%;
		}
		p,a,li,td,blockquote{
			mso-line-height-rule:exactly;
		}
		a[href^=tel],a[href^=sms]{
			color:inherit;
			cursor:default;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		p,a,li,td,body,table,blockquote{
			-ms-text-size-adjust:100%;
			-webkit-text-size-adjust:100%;
		}
		.ExternalClass,.ExternalClass p,.ExternalClass td,.ExternalClass div,.ExternalClass span,.ExternalClass font{
			line-height:100%;
		}
		a[x-apple-data-detectors]{
			color:inherit !important;
			text-decoration:none !important;
			font-size:inherit !important;
			font-family:inherit !important;
			font-weight:inherit !important;
			line-height:inherit !important;
		}
		#bodyCell{
			padding:10px;
		}
		.templateContainer{
			max-width:600px !important;
		}
		a.mcnButton{
			display:block;
		}
		.mcnImage{
			vertical-align:bottom;
		}
		.mcnTextContent{
			word-break:break-word;
		}
		.mcnTextContent img{
			height:auto !important;
		}
		.mcnDividerBlock{
			table-layout:fixed !important;
		}
		body,#bodyTable{
			background-color:#FFFFFF;
			background-image:none;
			background-repeat:no-repeat;
			background-position:center;
			background-size:cover;
		}
		#bodyCell{
			border-top:0;
		}
		.templateContainer{
			border:0;
		}
		h1{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:26px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h2{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:22px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h3{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:20px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		h4{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:18px;
			font-style:normal;
			font-weight:bold;
			line-height:125%;
			letter-spacing:normal;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateHeader{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateHeader .mcnTextContent,#templateHeader .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:16px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateHeader .mcnTextContent a,#templateHeader .mcnTextContentp a{
			color:#2BAADF;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		#templateBody{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateBody .mcnTextContent,#templateBody .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:Helvetica;
			font-size:16px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateBody .mcnTextContent a,#templateBody .mcnTextContent p a{
			color:#2BAADF;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
		#templateFooter{
			border-top:0;
			border-bottom:0;
		}
		#templateFooter .mcnTextContent,#templateFooter .mcnTextContent p{
			color:#202020;
			font-family:'Trebuchet MS', 'Lucida Grande', 'Lucida Sans Unicode', 'Lucida Sans', Tahoma, sans-serif;
			font-size:14px;
			line-height:150%;
			text-align:left;
		}
		#templateFooter .mcnTextContent a,#templateFooter .mcnTextContentp a{
			color:#202020;
			font-weight:normal;
			text-decoration:none;
		}
	@media only screen and (min-width:768px){
		.templateContainer{
			width:600px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		body,table,td,p,a,li,blockquote{
			-webkit-text-size-adjust:none !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		body{
			width:100% !important;
			min-width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		#bodyCell{
			padding-top:10px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImage{
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnCartContainer,.mcnCaptionTopContent,.mcnRecContentContainer,.mcnCaptionBottomContent,.mcnTextContentContainer,.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer,.mcnImageGroupContentContainer,.mcnCaptionLeftTextContentContainer,.mcnCaptionRightTextContentContainer,.mcnCaptionLeftImageContentContainer,.mcnCaptionRightImageContentContainer,.mcnImageCardLeftTextContentContainer,.mcnImageCardRightTextContentContainer{
			max-width:100% !important;
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer{
			min-width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupContent{
			padding:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnCaptionLeftContentOuter .mcnTextContent,.mcnCaptionRightContentOuter .mcnTextContent{
			padding-top:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardTopImageContent,.mcnCaptionBlockInner .mcnCaptionTopContent:last-child .mcnTextContent{
			padding-top:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardBottomImageContent{
			padding-bottom:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupBlockInner{
			padding-top:0 !important;
			padding-bottom:0 !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageGroupBlockOuter{
			padding-top:9px !important;
			padding-bottom:9px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnTextContent,.mcnBoxedTextContentColumn{
			padding-right:18px !important;
			padding-left:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcnImageCardLeftImageContent,.mcnImageCardRightImageContent{
			padding-right:18px !important;
			padding-bottom:0 !important;
			padding-left:18px !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		.mcpreview-image-uploader{
			display:none !important;
			width:100% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h1{
			font-size:22px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h2{
			font-size:20px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h3{
			font-size:18px !important;
			line-height:125% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		h4{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		table.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer td.mcnTextContent,td.mcnBoxedTextContentContainer td.mcnTextContent p{
			font-size:14px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateHeader td.mcnTextContent,td#templateHeader td.mcnTextContent p{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateBody td.mcnTextContent,td#templateBody td.mcnTextContent p{
			font-size:16px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}	@media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
		td#templateFooter td.mcnTextContent,td#templateFooter td.mcnTextContent p{
			font-size:14px !important;
			line-height:150% !important;
		}
 
}</style></head>
    <body style="background:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;height:100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;background-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;background-repeat: no-repeat;background-position: center;background-size: cover;">
        <center>
            <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100%" width="100%" id="bodyTable" style="background:#FFFFFF none no-repeat center/cover;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 0;width: 100%;background-color: #FFFFFF;background-image: none;background-repeat: no-repeat;background-position: center;background-size: cover;">
                <tr>
                    <td align="left" valign="top" id="bodyCell" style="mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;height: 100%;margin: 0;padding: 10px;width: 100%;border-top: 0;">
                        <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE // -->
						<!--[if gte mso 9]>
						<table align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="600" style="width:600px;">
						<tr>
						<td align="center" valign="top" width="600" style="width:600px;">
						<![endif]-->
                        <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" class="templateContainer" style="border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border: 0;max-width: 600px !important;">
                            <tr>
                                <td valign="top" id="templateHeader" style="mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table border="0"cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" class="mcnTextBlock"style="min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust:100%;">
    <tbody class="mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td valign="top" class="mcnTextBlockInner" style="padding-top: 9px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;">
              	<!--[if mso]>
				<table align="left" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" style="width:100%;">
				<tr>
				<![endif]-->
			
				<!--[if mso]>
				<td valign="top" width="600" style="width:600px;">
				<![endif]-->
                <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" width="100%" class="mcnTextContentContainer">
                    <tbody><tr>
 
                        <td valign="top" class="mcnTextContent" style="padding-top: 0;padding-right: 18px;padding-bottom: 9px;padding-left: 18px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;color: #202020;font-family: Helvetica;font-size: 16px;line-height: 150%;text-align: left;">
 
                            <h1 style="display: block;margin: 0;padding:0;color: #202020;font-family: Helvetica;font-size: 26px;font-style: normal;font-weight: bold;line-height: 125%;letter-spacing: normal;text-align: left;">It's time to design your email.</h1>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
				<!--[if mso]>
				</td>
				<![endif]-->
 
				<!--[if mso]>
				</tr>
				</table>
				<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign="top" id="templateBody" style="mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"></td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr>
                                <td valign="top" id="templateFooter" style="mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;border-top: 0;border-bottom: 0;"><table class="mcnTextBlock" style="min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
    <tbody class="mcnTextBlockOuter">
        <tr>
            <td class="mcnTextBlockInner" style="padding-top: 9px;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" valign="top">
              	<!--[if mso]>
				<table align="left" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" style="width:100%;">
				<tr>
				<![endif]-->
			
				<!--[if mso]>
				<td valign="top" width="600" style="width:600px;">
				<![endif]-->
                <table style="max-width: 100%;min-width: 100%;border-collapse: collapse;mso-table-lspace: 0pt;mso-table-rspace: 0pt;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;" class="mcnTextContentContainer" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" align="left">
                    <tbody><tr>
 
                        <td class="mcnTextContent" style="padding: 0px18px 9px;color: #000000;font-family: &quot;Trebuchet MS&quot;,&quot;Lucida Grande&quot;,&quot;Lucida Sans Unicode&quot;,&quot;Lucida Sans&quot;,Tahoma,sans-serif;font-size: 14px;font-style: normal;font-weight: normal;mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;word-break: break-word;line-height: 150%;text-align: left;" valign="top">
 
                            <a href="mailto:aa@bb.de" target="_blank"style="mso-line-height-rule: exactly;-ms-text-size-adjust: 100%;-webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;color: #202020;font-weight: normal;text-decoration: none;"><span style="color:#B22222">aa@bb.de</span></a><br>
&nbsp;
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody></table>
				<!--[if mso]>
				</td>
				<![endif]-->
 
				<!--[if mso]>
				</tr>
				</table>
				<![endif]-->
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table></td>
                            </tr>
                        </table>
						<!--[if gte mso 9]>
						</td>
						</tr>
						</table>
						<![endif]-->
                        <!-- // END TEMPLATE -->
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </center>
                <center>
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <br />
                <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" id="canspamBarWrapper" style="background-color:#FFFFFF; border-top:1px solid #E5E5E5;">
                    <tr>
                        <td align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:20px; padding-bottom:20px;">
                            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" id="canspamBar">
                                <tr>
                                    <td align="center" valign="top" style="color:#606060; font-family:Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size:11px; line-height:150%; padding-right:20px; padding-bottom:5px; padding-left:20px; text-align:center;">
                                        This email was sent to <a href="mailto:m-regensburg@gmx.de" target="_blank" style="color:#404040 !important;">m-regensburg@gmx.de</a>
                                        <br />
                                        <a href="http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/about?u=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=d93dd016f4&e=&c=bb0dbbd793" target="_blank" style="color:#404040 !important;"><em>why did I get this?</em></a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?u=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=d93dd016f4&e=&c=bb0dbbd793" style="color:#404040 !important;">unsubscribe from this list</a>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://tele-crew.us12.list-manage.com/profile?u=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&id=d93dd016f4&e=" style="color:#404040 !important;">updatesubscription preferences</a>
                                        <br />
                                        Tele-Crew OHG &middot; Gartenstr.1a &middot; Bad Abbach 93077 &middot; Germany
                                        <br />
                                        <br />
                                        <a href="http://www.mailchimp.com/monkey-rewards/?utm_source=freemium_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=monkey_rewards&aid=719df530611c1ae9b28700b74&afl=1"><img src="https://cdn-images.mailchimp.com/monkey_rewards/MC_MonkeyReward_15.png" border="0" alt="Email Marketing Powered by MailChimp" title="MailChimp Email Marketing" width="139" height="54"></a>
                                    </td>
                                </tr>
                            </table>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </table>
                <style type="text/css">
                    @media only screen and (max-width: 480px){
                        table#canspamBar td{font-size:14px !important;}
                        table#canspamBar td a{display:block !important; margin-top:10px !important;}
                    }
                </style>
            </center></body>
</html>
```


----------



## statler_rgbg (8. Mai 2017)

Danke - das funktioniert! Ich werde mal den Code um Newsletter-Erkennung, Mailchimp-Werbung etc bereinigen und dann hier für andere posten


----------

